# Conneaut West Wall Best Day Ever !!!



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Best Day Ever by myself !!!!Fished the West Wall today had over 50
Fish on got 40 in and had doubles 5 times getting 4 doubles in ! Had the wall to myself all day and as soon as another boat would start down the wall it would turn around and go back into The harbor ! The wind made it tough to control the boat and get the fish in but it was worth it ! Spoons were the ticket and practically ran the same ones all day ! Speed was 2.1 today they didn’t want it any faster !
















































































it tough to control the boat and get the fish in but it was worth it ! Spoons were the ticket and practically ran the same ones all day ! Speed was 2.1 today they didn’t want it any faster !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That's crazy! Good job!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's crazy! Good job!


Thank You 😊


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice i love that place


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

You need to start a guide service! Nice job!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

You are one of the rare ones, who catch fish and tell others what you are using and other techniques to get us to get a few as well, thank you.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> You need to start a guide service! Nice job!





Saugeyefisher said:


> That's crazy! Good job!


Thank You !!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

austjj said:


> You are one of the rare ones, who catch fish and tell others what you are using and other techniques to get us to get a few as well, thank you.


Thank You !!


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Whitefin said:


> Wow! That's amazing.


Thank You 😊


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Simply awesomeness!

Stay twisted!

Don.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Simply awesomeness!
> 
> Stay twisted!
> 
> Don.


Thank You !!!


----------



## JBayer (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations! Nice work FishIgo!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

JBayer said:


> Congratulations! Nice work FishIgo!


Thank You 😊


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Another AWESOME post from the STEELHEAD MASTER !!! A day like that had to have been soooo much fun.
You should get some sponsors and get a TV show.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tnt1958 said:


> Another AWESOME post from the STEELHEAD MASTER !!! A day like that had to have been soooo much fun.
> You should get some sponsors and get a TV show.. Keep up the good work.


Thank You 😊


----------

